# property measurement software



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

what website or software do you guys use for property measurement? I used to use goilawn.com but now they changed how you pay for it and its way too much money. I used to pay for each property i measured but now they are trying to charge me a monthly fee plus pay for each property still and the per property cost is the same. 

So I am curious if there are any better options out there?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Snow Miser said:


> what website or software do you guys use for property measurement? I used to use goilawn.com but now they changed how you pay for it and its way too much money. I used to pay for each property i measured but now they are trying to charge me a monthly fee plus pay for each property still and the per property cost is the same.
> 
> So I am curious if there are any better options out there?


 Findalot simple and free.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Findlotsize.com


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Findlotsize.com, or an app called planimeter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

findlotsize as well, but the new site sucks compared to the old one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Daftlogic. Better than findlotsize and still free. And you can zoom in much better.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> findlotsize as well, but the new site sucks compared to the old one.


I agree, it couldn't have been any more easier to use then they go and screw around with it, plus you can't use it on your phone with out downloading the app


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Daftlogic. Better than findlotsize and still free. And you can zoom in much better.


new update shut it down, thats why im hear looking for a new website


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Service autopilot smart maps is what i use. It's 45.00 a month unlimited searches. Saves all the data right to the clients information. Multiple measurements.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

On my desktop I use Google earth pro. All the types shown are an API of the Google version. 

Earth Pro is Free.


----------

